# Planning non respecté



## caninou (20 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
je me tourne vers vous car je suis un peu dubitative. J'ai signé un contrat fin août avec un planning d'accueil établi au contrat qui est 4 jours/ semaine de 7h45 à 17h00. En septembre la soeur de mon petit accueilli a fait sa rentrée en petite section, le jour même la maman m'annonce que l'école lui impose de récupérer sa fille à 17h00 pile (avant c'est fermé après aussi protocole Covid) de fait elle ne pourra pas être chez moi à 17h00 mais vers 17h10 ou15. OK bon je n'ai pas voulu chipoter pour 10 minutes 1/4 d'heure.  Première semaine de septembre le mardi 20 minutes de retard c'était le papa, mais le pompon c'est la semaine dernière à 17h40 toujours personne, je contacte la maman par sms en lui demandant à quelle heure comptent ils venir chercher leur enfant, car je n'ai pas de nouvelle donc je suis  un peu étonnée. Réponse : "il me semblait que mon mari vous a dit que le mardi il arrivait un peu plus tard et ce soir il récupère ma fille à 17h30 à l'école et après il vient chez vous" mardi dernier j'ai fini à 18h00 ( 1h00 de retard). Aujourd'hui j'ai un entretien téléphonique à 17h30, hier soir je signale à la maman qu'il serait bien qu'elle arrive avant 17h30 car j'ai cet entretien, j'ai senti le gros malaise, du genre c'est ennuyeux ce soir c'est mon mari et en plus on a réunion parents d'élèves à l'école blablabla....J'avais l'impression de lui demander de venir plus tôt que les horaires prévu. Ce matin elle me dit ce soir on fait au plus vite, ben voyons. En plus, j'ai deux autres petits qui arrivent à 6h00 le matin (d'où le choix de ce contrat finissant à 17h00) du coup quand ils viennent chercher leur petit à 18h00 je me suis fait une journée de 12h00 ce que je ne veux pas car sur les rotules. Vous avez une solution pour les rétablir un peu car j'ai l'impression qu'ils font un peu comme ça les arrange et qu'à la longue ils me fassent le coup sur tous les jours de la semaine. J'ai pensé à l'assurance, mais bon. Franchement des fois je mets en doute l'utilité de nos contrats avec certains PE.


----------



## booboo (20 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
et bien la solution ??? leur dire que vos horaires ne sont pas à la carte .
Ils ont signé un contrat , qui doit être respecté ! 
Vous n'êtes pas à leur disposition.
Que tout heure complémentaire ne peut pas être imposée..... ils doivent vous demander avant ( et dans un délai raisonnable si rien noté dans votre contrat).
Un retard arrive (on prévient c'est de la politesse et du savoir vivre), mais pas tous les jours.
S'ils veulent revoir les horaires notés au contrat, ils doivent vous présenter un avenant que vous n'êtes pas obligé d'accepter.

Le fait de devoir récupérer leur enfant à l'école à 17h : et bien oui l'heure c'est l'heure ! comme chez vous  ; ils ne veulent surement pas payer la garderie (mais ça c'est leur problème pas le votre).
Comme les réunions le soir, c'est à eux de s'organiser ; 
Ils vont bientôt vous laisse leur enfant le week end ou la nuit parce qu'ils ont des trucs à faire .

*Imposez vous ! Recadrez les !*


----------



## isa19 (20 Septembre 2022)

bonjour, leur rappeler les termes du contrat et j'espère que vos heures compL sont payées !! Vous n'êtes pas corvéable et vous avez une vie privée. Bon  courage.


----------



## B29 (20 Septembre 2022)

Moi, dès 5 minutes de retard je facture. Je n'ai aucun parent qui arrive à l'heure le soir. Quand ils auront marre de payer, ils feront plus attention.  Mais bon ça c'est dans mes rêves les plus fous😅


----------



## Griselda (20 Septembre 2022)

La seule solution est de solliciter de toute urgence un RDV, même téléphonique avec eux.

Replace les choses de façon carré selon ce que tu veux toi.
Si ce que tu veux c'est ne jamais finir au delà de 17h15 tu leur dit:

 "Nous avons un problème. J'ai besoin qu'on en parle pour le résoudre. Nous avons fait un contrat pour l'accueil de votre enfant de 7h45 à 17h. J'ai concédé que vous n'arriviez qu'à 17h05 ou 10 mais le fait est que vous ne semblez pas apte à arriver chez moi systématiquement avant cette heure là. Je vous rapelle que les heures complémentaires sont toutes celles au delà de ce qui est notifié au contrat et qu'aucun employeur n'a le droit de les imposer à son salarié, or quand vous arrivez en retard, de fait elles me sont imposées et même payées en plus c'est un problème car ce n'est pas l'accord que nous avons conclu en signant le contrat. En outre je vous ai choisi parce que vous n'étiez pas censés avoir besoin de moi au delà de 17h et comme avec mes autres contrats je commence beaucoup plus tôt, j'ai besoin de ne pas finir plus tard que 17h15 (ce qui me fait quand même faire 12h/jour!). Si vous savez que ce n'est pas possible pour vous alors vous allez devoir trouver quelqu'un d'autre car nos besoins ne se correspondent finalement pas. Si, comme je l'espère, vous avez à présent saisi que même si je travail chez moi je ne peux être disponible à la carte selon vos désirs, que vous saurez vous organiser pour être partis avec votre enfant avant 17h15, je vous propose de faire un Avenant pour indiquer ce nouvel horaire."

Le soucis est que tu as ouvert la porte à l'à peu près quand tu as dit "OK pour 17.05 ou 10" sans demander un Avenant, donc sans te faire payer, ou seulement quand ça les arrange. Sur le moment tu ne voulais pas passer pour la pinailleuse (je comprends), mais alors tu as clairement envoyé un message de "ici c'est open bar".

Tu peux même commencer cette discussion en leur disant que tu es en partie responsable de cette situation car tu as laissé pensé que tu n'étais pas à 5 ou 10 minutes près, que ça n'avait pas d'importance pour toi l'heure, or ce n'est pas le cas... Que tu prefères aborder le sujet maintenant avant que cette situation s'installe, te mettant toi dans l'inconfort sans même que eux se rendent compte que c'est un problème jusqu'au jour où Nounou pete un plomb.

N'hesite pas à reprendre dans ta présentation et ton contrat l'article de la nouvelle CCN qui dit bien que le contrat commence à l'heure prévue du contrat (ou plus tôt si l'enfant arrive plus tôt) et fini à l'heure prévue au contrat (ou plus tard si l'enfant repars plus tard) ainsi que celui sur les HC qui dit qu'elles ne peuvent avoir caractère régulier et ne peuvent se faire qu'avec l'accord de l'AM.


----------



## assmatzam (20 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Je vous conseille une lettre RAR en rappelant aux parents qu'ils doivent IMPERATIVEMENT respecter les heures fixés au contrat
Que vous n’êtes absolument pas obligée d'accepter les heures supplémentaires qui pour rappel doivent etre soumises à l'accord du salarié 

Que dorénavant ils doivent etre arrivés 5 à 10 minutes avant l'heure de départ fixé au contrat pour que le départ de l'enfant soit à 17 heures comme convenu contractuellement 

Et vous pouvez les menacer dune rupture de contrat au tord de l'employeur si ils ne respectent pas leurs engagements 

Un recadrage rapide est a effectuer si tu veux que ce contrat se poursuive dans les meilleurs conditions possible 
Sinon tu vas devant de graves débordements


----------



## Leeanna (20 Septembre 2022)

Pareil je n'étais pas a 5/10 minutes près, mais mine de rien à la fin de la semaine ça fait 40/50 minutes et à la fin du mois n'en parlons pas. Donc au bout de quelques temps je me suis permise de dire que un retard ça arrive mais pas tout les jours. 
Mais je te conseil également de recadrer maintenant et de ne pas attendre que cette situation "bouillonne" en toi.


----------



## caninou (20 Septembre 2022)

Merci à toutes pour pour vos réponses, oui Griselda c'est ça je n'ai pas voulu pinailler, j'ai quand même fait mes petits calculs et là depuis le début du mois j'ai déjà plus de deux heures complémentaires qui leur seront bien sûr facturées et le mois n'est pas fini. Ceci dit j'ai toléré 10/15 mn de retard éventuel, mais pas 1heure, il y a une différence de taille quand même. L'avenant bien sûr que j'y ai pensé et même prête à leur proposer, mais là depuis la réponse d'hier je ne suis plus très chaude car en ayant un contrat finissant à 17 H ne les empêchent pas de m'imposer 1 h tous les mardis.  Je me suis donc posé la question, que va t-il se passer si je fais un avenant avec un nouvel horaire de départ à 17H15? Je me dit que j'ai le risque qu'ils reculent encore l'heure de départ 18 H15 ?18H30 ? pourquoi pas 19H.


----------



## Griselda (20 Septembre 2022)

Le truc c'est que tu as dit OK pour 5 10 minutes de plus donc il serait cohérent de leur proposer un avenant qui paie systématiquement ta dispo jusqu'à 17h15 mais en leur redisant et ecrivant sur l'avenant en prime que 17h15 c'est l'heure à laquelle l'enfant doit être PARTI, où tu dois pouvoir être libre de te promener nue dans ta maison si ça te chante (un peu d'humour peut faire comprendre les choses) ou de partir faire tes courses, danser ou que sais je. 17h15 parce qu'ils t'ont expliqué pourquoi ils savent qu'ils ne peuvent pas être parti de chez toi à 17h (car ils doivent être à 17h pile devant l'école de la grande). A moins de leur proposer qu'ls soient imperativement chez toi avant 17h, de manière à ce qu'ils soient à l'heure avec la petite devant l'école pour chercher la grande? Quoi qu'il arrive tu dois absolument parler à coeur ouvert avec eux et leur dire tout de suite qu'il n'y a pas d'a peu près possible. Autre chose, laisser le contrat à 17h en acceptant que ça puisse déborder de 10 12 minutes qui sont alors payées quand elles sont faites ne règle pas le problème car de fait tu te rendra dispo jusqu'à 17h15 au moins mais les fois où ça les arrangerait de venir plus tôt tu ne seras payée que jusqu'à 17h alors que tu n'avais quand même pas prévue ta partie de quidditch à 17h15 pensant que tu ne serais pas libérée. Comprends tu le mécanisme? Il n'y a aucun stratagème détourné qui te permettra de rendre ces PE respectueux de l'horaire en esquivant de le leur dire.
Notre collègue sur notre forum fait signer au contrat initial que tous retards imposés (on a oublié de demandé à Nounou si c'est ok) sera facturé 10€/h: voilà sans doute un excellent garde fou! Mais encore faut il ne pas envoyer un message contradictoire en leur disant ensuite "oui oui, on ne va pas pinailler pour seulement 5 ou 10 minutes!".
Le problème est que tu n'as pas osé te positionner comme une pro, de peur d'être qualifiée de Nounou "pas accueillante", "trop rigide", pire "vénale: elle ne fait ça que pour l'argent et pas par amour des enfants donc c'est une mauvaise Nounou" mais ensuite tu espères que les PE, d'eux mêmes, te prendront pour une pro, qu'on doit respecter le contrat.
C'est comme poser une assiettes de chocolat en disant qu'on peut se servir puis se plaindre qu'ils ont tout mangé.
Tu saisi?
Explique calmement tout de suite car plus tu attendras pour en parler et plus les PE, génés de découvrir qu'ils ont agit comme des malotrus s'en défendront en trouvant des excuses fallacieuses. D'autant qu'ils ne comprendront pas pourquoi tout à coup ce n'est plus si "familiale que ça", sauf que même invitée chez ma Mère je ne me permet pas d'arriver 20 minutes en retard sans lui demander si c'est OK.


----------



## assmatzam (20 Septembre 2022)

On ne fait pas de bénévolat


----------



## Ladrine 10 (20 Septembre 2022)

Mais c'est quoi ces parents aujourd'hui
Il ce sont donnés le mot pour être casse pied 😱


----------



## zabeth 1 (20 Septembre 2022)

Comme les collègues, imposez vous ! 
Vous avez une vie privée. 
(et si vous n'osez pas, ce n'est pas toujours facile à faire, dites que vous êtes inscrite à une activité à 17h30, et devez être partie à 17h10 grand maximum, donc l'enfant parti à 17h comme indiqué sur le contrat. )
Bon courage !!!


----------



## assmatzam (20 Septembre 2022)

Il n'y a aucune raison de mentir ou d'inventer des pseudo activités après le travail 

Ce que l'am fait après ses journées ne regarde qu'elle 
Elle n'a pas à se justifier pour finir à l'heure 
C'est le monde à l'envers 

Il y a un contrat avec des horaires de définis 
Donc il les respecte point barre !!!!!!! 

Avec moi ça ne passerai pas 
1ère fois je rappelle à l'ordre gentiment 
2ème fois le ton change 
3ème fois c'est la fois de trop je leur demande si il me prenne pour une conne


----------



## caninou (20 Septembre 2022)

Je comprends toute ta théorie Griselda, je valide. Par contre ce n'est pas par peur d'être vue comme nounou vénale ou autre que j'ai accepté ces 5/10minutes de plus (j'ai passé l'âge de me poser ce type de questionnement) non j'ai accepté en me mettant à leur place et j'ai fait preuve d'empathie, mais visiblement ils n'ont pas compris que c'était "une fleur" et ils ont peut être même supposés que j'acceptais car pas le choix et voire même que je tirais "la langue" niveau revenu et du coup prête à tout accepter ( si c'est le cas ils se trompent grandement ). Que veux tu on ne se refait pas et j'ai été une maman qui travaille à l'extérieur du coup je sais ce que sais de courir pour être à l'heure. Alors je connais déjà ta réponse oui mais ce n'est pas pro etc....Mon erreur est avant tout d'avoir pensé qu'ils étaient corrects.


----------



## Chouchou301 (20 Septembre 2022)

"l'école lui *impose* de récupérer sa fille à 17h00 pile"

Ben pareil pour vous, imposez que l'enfant soit récupéré AVANT d'aller à l'école pour la grande !!! 
(puisqu'ils ne sont pas capables d'arriver à l'heure convenue au contrat)


----------



## nounoucat1 (20 Septembre 2022)

C'est contrariant les PE qui ne respectent pas l'horaire .comme tu es a la maison dans leur idée tu es disponible.ne fais pas l'avenant car s'ils le refusent tu devras démissionner ! 
Il faut leur demander un rdv et dire que tu as accepté ce contrat pour finir a 17h! Qu'ils viennent chercher leur petit avant d'aller à l'école après c'est trop tard??
Sinon ils font un avenant avec les nouveaux horaires et tu refuses! Pour eux 2 options respecter l'horaire du contrat ou te licencier.
Bon courage ! Fais toi respecter tu as le droit à une vie privée après le travail


----------



## incognito (20 Septembre 2022)

ils peuvent venir récupérer leur enfant chez toi AVANT la sortie scolaire non ? pas possible ?


----------



## Griselda (20 Septembre 2022)

Non mais Caninou tout ce que tu dis là je comprends et nous commettons tous ce type d'erreur mais là encore reprends l'exemple de l'assiette de chocolat.
Si tu la mets à dispo en disant allez y servez vous sans rien en dire de plus, tu ne peux être surprises qu'ils soient tous mangés. Alors que si tu pose l'assiette en disant d'abord un par personne servez vous ensuite on verra là la consigne est plus claire.

Pour tes PE c'est pareil. Tu as dit OK mais tu as oublié de préciser que si certes tu comprends leur besoin (et j'aurais fait pareil) mais il fallait leur dire que c'était OK *à condition* de ne pas aller au delà de 17h15 car à la base je vous ai choisi justement parce que vous n'aviez pas de besoin plus tard. Là c'est plus claire. Du coup les PE comprennent que s'ils ont besoin de plus ils devront à minima demander et qu'il est possible que tu refuse. Peut être qu'ils ne savent même pas que tu les avais choisi justement parce qu'ils te proposaient un contrat finissant tôt.
Et l'Avenant permet davantage de repositionner les choses dans le cadre du contrat et non une Tata qui rends service car si elle rends service jusqu'à 17h15 pourquoi ça ne pourrait pas être jusqu'à 19h? On est bien d'accord que ce n'est pas tant pour l'argent car 15 minutes à 3 ou 4€ de l'heure ça ne va pas t'offrir un voyages en Australie. 

En matière de communication part du principe que les choses ne deviennent "évidentes" qu'une fois qu'elles ont été dites.

Il n'st pas si compliqué de dire "j'entends votre besoin, voici le mien, donc voilà comment on peut respecter nos besoins à tous et on fait un Avenant parce qu'on est bien dans une relation de travail et pas à rendre service à une copine.


----------



## angèle1982 (20 Septembre 2022)

Oh là OK on peut passer l'éponge pour 1 ou 2 fois mais là c'est devenu récurrent et si vous ne changez pas d'attitude vous allez vous faire manger toute crue !!! alors hop un gros effort et remettez moi tout ce beau monde au pas ... demandez un avenant pour le jour qui pose problème ce qui augmentera votre mensualisation apparemment ils ont demandé des horaires de reprise ric rac et ce depuis que l'école leur a soi-disant demandé de reprendre leur enfant plus tôt donc au moins 15 minutes voir plus de retard pour vous que vous ne souhaitez plus toléré ... entretien rapide et tout à plat !!! si vous le souhaitez bien sûr ? on a toutes plus ou moins eu des enfants chez une ass mat mais çà ne leur laisse pas le droit de vous prendre pour une c.nne ! à vous de réagir ...


----------



## caninou (20 Septembre 2022)

Bon ben voilà rendez vous téléphonique annulé, car monsieur est arrivé à 17h35, il croyait que c'était au plus tard 17h30 sauf que j'ai noté dans le cahier d'arriver avant 17H30. Il n'a pas vu ce qui était noté dans le cahier, bon pourquoi se fatiguer à noter alors. Sérieux j'étais furax il me dit ça n'arrive pas souvent non trois mardis sans m'avertir avec des retards de 3/4 d'heure 1 heure, et ce depuis le début du mois. Il me rétorque mais on avait une réunion à l'école ma femme vous l'a dit, oui hier quand je lui ai dit de venir avant l'heure qui en fait est après l'heure 17H25 ( ce que j'ai demandé) je suis censé avoir fini bien avant.  Et là le truc qui tue "mais on vous paye!!" donc si ils payent ils ont tous les droits, c'est ça? Sérieux pour lui il n'a pas tort c'est normal de faire comme on veut, aucune excuse rien. Je lui ai signifié que j'avais signé leur contrat car jusqu'à 17H00 que sinon je n'aurai rien signé car en commençant à 6H00 à la fin de la journée je suis morte de fatigue et le soir "au bout de ma vie" il me dit "oh c'est inquiétant ce que vous dîtes je vous confie mon fils quand même si vous êtes pas opérationnel le soir c'est embêtant"c'est pour ça que je vous dis de respecter les heures 17h 17h15 c'est ma limite et je connaît mes limites.


----------



## Griselda (20 Septembre 2022)

Et oui il faut bien expliquer que de te payer après coup et de te mettre devant le fait accompli en ne venant pas chercher l'enfant à l'heure oui il est dans l'illégalité car il n'a pas le droit de t'obliger à faire des HC. Que par contre toi en tant qu'AM avec un contrat qui ne stipule que jusqu'à 17h et non 17h15 ou 17h50 tu as le droit d'aller déposer leur enfant à la gendarmerie avec qui ils s'expliqueront de comment se fait il qu'ils ne vont pas chercher leur enfant.

La question n'est pas de savoir si tu es épuisée ou pas, la question est que vous ne vous êtes pas bien compris dès le départ: tu souhaite travailler jusqu'à 17h, tu peux concéder jusqu'à 17h15 (ce qui implique d'être parti de chez toi à cette heure là au plus tard avec son enfant, donc arriver au moins quelques minutes avant) c'est ce pourquoi tu as signé. S'ils ont vraiment besoin de plus finalement ils devront chercher quelqu'un d'autre.

Lui même si son patron l'enferme dans son bureau pour l'obliger à finir un dossier dépassant de 30 minutes ou d'une heure son travail, même s'il le paie, trouvera t il ça normal? Non. Et c'est d'ailleurs illégal. Son patron peut lui demander de le faire et s'il ne le veut pas, il s'en va sans que ça ne puisse être une faute. 
Toi en tant qu'AM, le PE peut croire que tu n'as pas le choix car tu ne peux pas mettre l'enfant dehors, sauf qu'alors tu as le droit de le déposer à la gendarmerie et je pense que ni toi, ni lui ne souhaite que ça se passe ainsi. Donc merci d'avoir un peu plus de respect des règles.


----------



## Titine15 (20 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour
Alors moi pour les parents en retard j'ai mon allié de choque, mon fils quand il voit que ça traîne trop il m'appelle pour que je l'aide à faire ses devoirs ou que l'on va être en retard à notre rv. Du coup, les parents partent super vite c'est déjà ça cela ne rajoute pas du retard au retard. 
Pour en revenir au sujet, je leur dirai franchement que cela ne me convient pas. En général une piqûre de rappel marche pas longtemps mais bon on repique de tps en tps
Bon  courage


----------



## Griselda (20 Septembre 2022)

Et "on" avait une réunion à l'école??? Parce que bien sur il était indispensable qu'ils soient tous les 2 présents à la réunion de rentrée, tant pis si Nounou fait du rab' puisqu'on la paie?

Perso je n'ai jamais imposé à mes PE de me laisser finir plus tôt que prévu dès lors que mon Mari pouvait se rendre lui à la réunion. Il n'est donc pas indispensable d'être les 2 Parents présents. Idem pour la rentrée scolaire pourtant j'aurais bien aimé...

Je pense que si vous continuez de travailler ensemble et donc que vous faites un Avenant pour indiquer 17h15, je me permettrais alors de faire mentionner à l'Avenant que toute HC imposée sera payée 10€/h, je suis certaine que ça l'aidera à mieux regarder sa montre.


----------



## kikine (20 Septembre 2022)

> Et "on" avait une réunion à l'école??? Parce que bien sur il était indispensable qu'ils soient tous les 2 présents à la réunion de rentrée, tant pis si Nounou fait du rab' puisqu'on la paie?


un pe m'aurait sorti ça j'aurais vu très très rouge !!
jamais je n'ai assisté a une réunion de l'école (ben oui je travaille) et je me voyais mal demander a mes employeurs de me libérer car j'ai une réunion d'école qui est quand même rappelons le, absolument pas obligatoire!!!


----------



## caninou (20 Septembre 2022)

Oui mais non Griselda, j'ai trouvé ce monsieur incorrect avec aucune remise en question même pas un simple "désolée" voire même il ne comprenait pas mon agacement, perso je ne peux plus rien pour lui et je pense que je vais chercher d'autres PE plus corrects. Pour moi ne pas comprendre à son âge que l'on averti son assistante maternelle lorsque l'on a du retard, c'est mal considérer son assistante maternelle. J'ai eu une assistante maternelle je l'avertissait toujours et bien à l'avance, car j'avais des réunions tard le soir, je respectais sa vie privé et cela me paraissait normal et si mon mari était dispo les jours de mes réunions c'est lui qui récupérait ma fille plus tôt afin de lui éviter ces petits retards. J'ai un de mes PE qui m'envoie un petit message pour me dire qu'il arrive, ma fille est un de mes PE elle m'avertit lorsqu'elle a un peu de retard, ce que je n'ai pas manqué de lui signifié.


----------



## Griselda (20 Septembre 2022)

Je crains que tu ai raison Caninou, que son attitude risque de rester ainsi tout du long... ou pas, qui peut savoir.

Tu peux chercher un autre contrat et le temps de le trouver voir si la pression redescend et qu'il sait finalement reconnaître son erreur. Modifier son comportement...
Peut être aussi quand sa femme lui en parlera, qui sait? Mais...
Il y a des gens comme ça, qui sont super mais auront du mal à admettre tout haut qu'ils ont mal agis, surtout parce qu'ils sont vexés de découvrir qu'ils ont eut une attitude méprisante, qu'ils détestent eux mêmes. Mais qui sans le reconnaître, modifieront leur comportement... ça arrive...

Ce qui semble important en 1ere conclusion de cette histoire c'est que tu n'avais rien à gagner à attendre pour dire ce qui te dérangeait car au vu des réponses apportées ça ne se serait pas amélioré tout seul, pas sans que tu en dises quelque chose.

Se noter pour un prochain entretient de bien redire l'importance 
- d'être à l'heure, 
- c'est à dire quelques minutes AVANT l'heure de fin pour avoir le temps des transmissions et de se dire au revoir
- de respecter l'horaire maxi que tu ne veux en aucun cas et pour aucune raison dépasser (parce que tu as d'autres contrats ce qui rallonge sinon ta journée)
- de ne jamais imposer du temps d'accueil non prévu sans te demander AVANT


----------



## Pity (20 Septembre 2022)

Et bien...je suis de tout cœur avec vous mais je pense que vous n'avez rien à en attendre de ce type de personnage !!
Une réunion scolaire ne veut pas dire que les enseignants ont besoin des deux parents !!! Malheureusement mon mari était souvent en déplacement et je ne pouvais pas y assister, mais mes fils ont eu une scolarité normale !!

Je cherche immédiatement un autre accueil... ils ne changeront pas d'attitude et franchement pour gagner 4€ , ça n'en vaut pas la peine...et quand je pense qu'il se permet de vous dire qu'il vous paie 😱 heureusement, vous n'êtes pas son esclave !

si Monsieur ne peut pas comprendre que vous êtes fatiguée après 11h de travail...demandez lui de faire ces horaires, lui aussi sera fatigué

Je les embêtes tous les jours pour qu'ils soient à l'heure, car je ne suis plus assurée après 17h...et leur dit que si le contrat signé ne leur convient pas, ils peuvent toujours changer d'assistante maternelle

Courage à vous et Tenez nous au courant 😉


----------



## Chouchou301 (20 Septembre 2022)

@caninou 
Avec toutes ces réponses, je les préviendrai que je me mets en recherche d'un nouveau contrat pour les remplacer par des parents employeurs plus respectueux de leur employée car "oh c'est inquiétant ce que vous dîtes je vous confie mon fils quand même si vous êtes pas opérationnel le soir c'est embêtant" il devrait s'inquiéter en effet car s'il arrivait quoi que ce soit ça serait de sa faute car il vous impose de travailler plus, contre votre volonté, sous prétexte qu'il vous paie... (eh heureusement qu'il vous paie, puisque ces heures en plus vous sont imposées, il ne manquerait plus qu'il ne vous paie pas !)

Je ne pense pas qu'il se remettrait en cause, d'après ses réponses tout est de votre faute... 
Soyez donc ferme, soit ils respectent les horaires du contrat soit ils trouvent quelqu'un d'autre, comme vous le ferez s'ils ne respectent pas le contrat.
Bon courage !


----------



## angèle1982 (20 Septembre 2022)

Pas appel à un ami hein Jean Pierre !!! mais appel à une personne noté sur le contrat pour reprendre leur enfant quand ils ne sont pas là à l'heure !!! çà va leur faire tout drôle non mais !!! vous avez été trop laxiste dès le départ ... en plus vous vous enfoncez en disant au papa que vous êtes fatiguée le soir !!! chose à ne pas dire d'après moi surtout qu'il en à rien à battre et en plus il vous fait des réflexions là-dessus ...


----------



## caninou (20 Septembre 2022)

angèle 1982 c'était pour pour lui faire comprendre et d'une que ses heures complémentaires ne m’intéressent pas et que si j'avais voulu travailler plus, j'aurai pris un contrat à 50 heures par semaine ( ma voisine me l'a proposé) et de deux que je connais mes limites, qu'en ayant deux accueillis qui arrivent à 6H du matin il est bien évident que je sois un peu sur les rotules le soir après 17H, d'où le choix de ce contrat, ben non je ne suis pas wonder woman et je suis raisonnable, je sais quel créneaux horaires me conviennent et quand ma vigilance retombe. Mais eux ils font un contrat 7h45/17h00 et dans la réalité c'est du 7H45/ 17h15 ou 17H20 ou 17H25... jusqu'à 18 H, je ne peux pas vous dire c'est selon et je suis mise devant le fait accompli. Donc là c'est clair, ils ont intêret à prendre les devants et à chercher ailleurs, car moi je ne vais pas hésiter, j'ai autre chose à faire que de perdre mon temps essayer d'enseigner à ce monsieur la correction. Je pense que je suis tombée sur des PE qui se sont dit, elle est seule pas de mari des revenus modestes ( le cliché de la veuve esseulée), elle va donc être corvéable à souhaits, ben désolée ils se sont gourés.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (20 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 

17h parti. C'est inscrit dans notre ccn. La solution est de venir chercher le petit et ensuite qu'ils aillent à l'école à 17h pile !
Ainsi les termes du contrat sont respectés,  et non les horaires ne sont pas modulables ni imposables. 

La pédagogie ça va un moment mais les efforts sont toujours unilatéraux !


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (20 Septembre 2022)

Il vout met en faute en plus ???


----------



## emmanou21 (20 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir, nouvel avenant en septembre suite changement de travail du PE 8h15/17h45,  35 mn de trajet arrivé 17h50 et part 18h, une fois deux fois trois fois, je lui dit si trop juste on met 18h, elle me répond c'est vous qui me parler, je lui dit que c'est le départ de l'enfant a 45, et le rapport de la journée bien que noter dans le cahier, me demande si bien dormi manger, détail repas, donc je lui réponds, du coup elle arrive a 40 et part a 45, mais ça a mis un froid elle est vexée.....


----------



## Orlhad (21 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour @caninou,

Je rejoins les avis précédents et votre décision : dégagez ces employeurs au plus vite. Notre métier est déjà bien assez contraignant pour ne pas avoir à subir la désorganisation de certains et, pire, le mépris manifestés par ces employeurs pour votre bien-être. De tout cœur avec vous.


----------



## nounoucat1 (21 Septembre 2022)

Alors la il exagère tu devrais lui donner une leçon un soir ou il fait beau tu pars en promenade avec choubidou a 17h05 et tu ne rentres qu'à 17h45 18h que ce papa soit obligé d'attendre. Quand tu rentres tu t'excuses de l'avoir fait attendre mais tu devais aller à un rdv important avec ton banquier ton médecin ou autre...
Qu'il se rende bien compte que tu as une vie après le travail. Si tu n'oses pas dis seulement le matin ce soir venez vraiment a 17h j'ai un rdv important.


----------



## Ladrine 10 (21 Septembre 2022)

J'ai eu des PE comme ça
Malheureusement j'ai eu beau répété répété rien n'y a fait
Ils me disaient pareils
Bin vous avez cas les compter 
Tout le contrat a été comme ça
C'était mes premiers en 2009 
Novice j'ai pas voulu démissionner
Mais sa ma bouffer pendant presque 3ans 
Certains parents ne comprendront jamais
Par contre je peux vous dire que maintenant c'est noté dans mes contrats l'heure c'est l'heure et autant le matin que le soir
Je ne laisse rien passer
On apprend avec le temps
Si vous pouvez démissionner faite le
Vos PE ne changeront pas


----------



## angèle1982 (21 Septembre 2022)

Bon ben voilà refusez tout de ces personnes pour les pousser au licenciement ...


----------



## caninou (21 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes,
Merci beaucoup pour votre soutien, le pire c'est que c'est eux qui sont en demande, donc en général quand c'est comme ça on s'écrase. Me licencier angèle1982 ? Ça m'étonnerai qu'ils le fassent dans l'immédiat (suis pas sortie de l'auberge), pour la simple et bonne raison que je n'habite pas loin de l'école et de leur domicile (trop pratique) et ensuite que par chez moi il y a une pénurie d'assistantes maternelles. Pour preuve quand j'ai dit à ce monsieur que si ça continuait comme ça je dénoncerais le contrat pour non respect d'horaires, il m'a dit avec un petit malaise dans la voix  " ah ! vous iriez jusque là ?" ben oui si il le faut. J'étais furax, juste avant il venait de me dire que c'était idiot de prendre des rendez vous après 17H15 que je devrais les prendre plus tard vers 17H45/18H00, manque pas d'air quand même  😂 Donc chercher ailleurs certainement qu'ils vont leur faire, car j'ai senti au vu de la réaction que la réflexion sur les retards récurrents et non avertis n'a pas plu, mais dans combien de temps vont-ils trouver ? Si ils trouvent. Ma voisine cherche toujours. Je pense que je trouverai de gentils PE corrects bien avant.


----------



## kikine (21 Septembre 2022)

et bien dans ce cas mets-toi en recherche et dès que tu trouves ben tu te fais un plaisir de les planter en leur laissant 15 jours pour trouver (même moins si ça se trouve car il me semble que les délais de préavis ont changer avec la nouvelle ccn) tu as signé le contrat quand?


----------



## kikine (21 Septembre 2022)

vu que tu as moins de 3 mois tu as 8 jours de préavis a faire.... donc vite vite


----------



## Chouchou301 (21 Septembre 2022)

Vite vite vite !!!


----------



## caninou (21 Septembre 2022)

C'est clair que je ne vais pas m'endormir sur mes lauriers, je suis déjà sur les annonces. De toutes façons y a pas photo ou c'est eux qui arrêtent le contrat avant moi, car ils ont trouvé ailleurs (la pauvre) ou c'est moi car ma décision est prise je ne peux continuer avec ce genre d'individu, trop vieille, plus la patience 😂 le peu qui me reste je la garde pour mes petits accueillis . En tout cas merci encore à toutes, je vous tiendrai au courant de la suite.


----------



## Mimipoupina (21 Septembre 2022)

Ça ne m'est encore jamais arrivé mais à force de lire des histoires comme celle-ci j'ai rajouté une clause à mes contrats, toutes heures supplémentaires imposées sera facturée 10€ net ! Mais avec un papa comme le vôtre je crois que je mettrais 10€ net le quart-d'heure, non mais je rêve le mec se permet de répondre "on vous paye" !!! Je lui présente un avenant direct avec le nouveau tarif d'heure supp et s'il veut pas signer je le préviens que dès 17h05 son enfant sera déposé à la gendarmerie à chaque fois, ça va le faire réfléchir 2 minutes


----------



## caninou (22 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
message de la maman ce matin, la grande sœur est malade et mamie garde les deux choubidous donc je n'ai pas le petit aujourd'hui. Elle me tient au courant pour demain. Deux solutions soit c'est vrai, soit ma petite remise au point de mardi soir n'a pas plu et ils ne veulent plus me voir, peut-être vont-ils même aller se plaindre à la PMI qui sait ? C'est le sport national des PE à qui ont fait de petites réflexions.  Ceci je ne leur jette pas complétement la pierre, dans l'histoire ils sont un  peu victime de leur ex assistante maternelle qui devait tout accepter sans rien dire donc de mauvaises habitudes ont été prises. Comme par exemple rajouter les 10% de CP mensuellement avec indiqué sur les fiches de salaires Pajemploi 2,5 jours dans la case CP, j'ai bien sûr rétabli la chose lors de nos premiers entretiens ( ça aurait du me mettre la puce à l'oreille), grand étonnement de la maman qui n'était pas au courant de l'illégalité de ce procédé de calcul de CP. Je ne comprends pas ces assistantes maternelles qui ne respectent pas la CCN et qui pourtant sont beaucoup plus jeunes que moi et donc ont pleins d'heures de formation obligatoires, elles font quoi pendant ces formations elles dorment à côté du radiateur ? Elles nous font beaucoup de tort, car après allez faire comprendre aux PE quels sont leur droits et leurs devoirs.


----------



## Mimipoupina (22 Septembre 2022)

Perso c'est la formatrice qui nous a enseigné la méthode des 10% de CP en année incomplète,  je ne savais même pas qu'il y avait un autre moyen ! Donc il faudrait surtout renvoyer les formateurs en formation,  lol


----------



## kikine (22 Septembre 2022)

caninou a dit: 


> Je ne comprends pas ces assistantes maternelles qui ne respectent pas la CCN et qui pourtant sont beaucoup plus jeunes que moi et donc ont pleins d'heures de formation obligatoires, elles font quoi pendant ces formations elles dorment à côté du radiateur ?


a leur décharge, les formateurs y racontent parfois beaucoup de conneries aussi....
lorsque j'y étais on avait vu que les 10% également... heureusement pour moi je me suis inscrite de suite sur un forum juste avant la signature de mon premier contrat pour faire les choses correctement
malgré ça... j'ai fait aussi des bourdes, j'ai perdu de l'argent, je me suis laissée bouffer par mes premiers pe... mais comme on dit ça sert de leçon


----------



## caninou (22 Septembre 2022)

Oui mais comment expliquent-ils cela ? Bien sûr que les 10% existent mais payables en une fois et non par mois de plus il faut faire un comparatif avec le maintien de salaire et prendre le calcul le plus avantageux pour l'assistante maternelle. Vous êtes en train de me dire que les formateurs ne consultent pas notre CCN avant de vous  prendre en formation, c'est inquiétant. Ceci dit je n'ai jamais fait ce type de formation car agréée avant les nouvelles lois et pourtant je suis au courant des modes de calcul légaux, comme quoi leur formations ne servent à rien et si j'avais du les faire, au vu de ce que vous dîtes m'aurait peut être mise moi aussi dans le flou.


----------



## caninou (22 Septembre 2022)

Je précise que leur ex assistante maternelle faisait payer les 10% en année complète.


----------



## Stina76 (27 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour c'est malheureusement de pire en pire, il n'y a plus de respect et certains parents nous prennent pour des "larbins" à leur disposition comme ça leur convient. Pareil pour moi plus de respect d'horaires avec un PE qui me fesai avoir des journées de 14h d'amplitude horaires. J'ai dit stop et mis mes conditions après avoir été prise pour une conne en n'étant pas payer cet été, alors que ses vacances et sorties étaient bien partager sur les réseaux sociaux soit disant les comptes bancaires bloqué. Bref depuis je suis clair, ma gentillesse à atteint ses limites avec ce PE je n'hésite plus et dit "Non" et si ça lui convient pas elle a qu'à voir si elle trouve quelqu'un comme elle dit "disponible pour SES besoins,


----------



## Kipulkai (27 Septembre 2022)

Caninou, j ai fait ma formation en 2014, la formatrice nous a également dit de faire payer les cp en rajoutant 10% par mois. Elle nous avait également distribué un petit livret où il était ecrit noir sur blanc que c était illégal. Je lui ai donc signalé. J ai été tres mal vue par elle jusqu’à la fin de ma formation car je l avais mise en porte a faux devant tout le monde et qu elle n avait pas apprécié. Malheureusement ce genre d informations erronées a encore de beaux jours, et je pense que sur la vingtaine de filles presentes, je suis la seule qui a lu ce fameux livret, donc si a toutes les autres formations personne ne lit le livret et ne lui dit rien, toutes les nouvelles ass mat feront ce aui leur a été dit sans chercher plus loin.
Cette même formatrice nous avait également dit de déclarer toujours zéro sur nos déclarations d impôts, sans faire aucun calcul car inutile….. bref, je te laisse juger toi meme de la qualité de cette formatrice….


----------



## Missunivers (27 Septembre 2022)

Moi j ai le cas, c est la maman qui fait les horaires mais le papa arrive 15 min plutôt donc je compte car une fois oui mais c était tous les jours,  l heure ne me dérange pas mais le soir si vous souhaitez finir à 17 h 17h15 ils viennent chez vous avant sinon à vous de voir pour trouver un autre contrat où faire un avenant


----------

